# i'm not sure...



## dundadundun (Jun 16, 2009)

if you'll "like" this or not, but check it out. jgrimmer posted this on another site and asked us to "like" it if we like it because "apparently he's close to being a youtube partner". i said... ":lalala:... no way! that turned out pretty nifty! i'll post it in a few places and if people see it and like it, maybe they'll go to youtube and "like" it." :biggrin:

let me know what you think...






and part two...






remember, he could use the help. if you like it, do him a solid, help him out and go to youtube and







it.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

that is AWSOME!!!!.... ok so i must know

what is that black goo?

was that hot glue?

and what is that brown stuff you coated it all with and how did you get it to stick?

great DIY video

just need the build details man.
Thanks
Elliot


----------



## dundadundun (Jun 16, 2009)

first off... i have to say... not my build, but thanks. now to your questions.

the black glue would be a product available in canada similar to great stuff pond and stone. a waterproof polyurethane spray expanding foam that comes out in black to be easy to hide.

that is _probably_ covered in thin coats of black 100% silicone caulk with that paint brush you see flailing around to adhere that brown layer to. the brown layer is most certainly an organic mix probably containing and possibly only consisting of coco fiber.

for more details look up usernames jgrimmer on youtube and grimm on canadart, dendroboard and vivariumforums... maybe totally terrariums also. certainly look into it because there's already details you're seriously missing out on if you've only seen these two vids.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well the reason i ask is because i could make some awsome DIY driftwood pieces for my fish tanks


----------



## dundadundun (Jun 16, 2009)

then be sure to check it out on dendroboard... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65988-peninsula.html


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks


----------



## dundadundun (Jun 16, 2009)

no problem.


----------

